
San Francisco eyes purchase of PG&E grid assets to increase power independence - toomuchtodo
https://www.utilitydive.com/news/san-francisco-eyes-purchase-of-pge-grid-assets-to-increase-power-independe/554687/
======
baggy_trough
The San Francisco city government is one of the few institutions that is
guaranteed to be a more incompetent and dangerous utility operator than PG&E.

